# Stihl Kombi vs Echo PAS



## Mcluvnn18 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hey y'all... I'm in the market for a new trimmer come to spring and I'm currently lacking all the other tools you'd need when it comes to lawn care (blower, etc.). I was thinking about buying all the tools separately but I'm finding the different attachment systems very appealing as there is less room taken up and only one engine to maintain. Now comes my question... which is better, the Stihl KombiSystem or the Echo PAS? I've heard good and bad about both and I'm wondering what everyone else's experience has been with both or either of these tools. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I think the only bad thing about Kombi is the cost. I've had mine for 6 years and couldn't be happier.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I love gas and went with an Echo PAS-2620 that has worked well for me. You probably couldn't go wrong with either brand.

I would buy the one from the nearest dealer to you.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

See https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=6892

I chose the PAS-2620.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree that you can't go wrong with either one but I have had my Kombi KM130 and attachments for well over 10 years now without any issues. I have barely done anything to them except change the spark plug every few years and clean the air filters. I did just recently replace some fuel lines and fuel tank fittings as they were leaking when they were hanging on the wall but I suspect that was from when I was using fuel with ethanol, I have since switched to non-ethanol fuel.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

My Echo PAS has never given me one second of trouble in the six summers that I've owned it. I've always used the non-ethanol gas with the pre-measured oil dose to add to 1 gallon. I've used the same 1 gallon gas container for the Echo gas.

Matter of fact I walked into a local small engine shop to buy from their Stihl line, and they convinced me to go with the Echo brand.

I'm really happy with what I purchased.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

My STIHL kombi has been flawless. The stick edger and edge redefiner were game changers for me.


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Stihl kombi. Edger, string trimmer and brush blade for now. Possible pole saw attachment this fall for clearing shooting lanes.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

cbagz said:


> Stihl kombi. Edger, string trimmer and brush blade for now. Possible pole saw attachment this fall for clearing shooting lanes.


The pole saw attachment is straight nasty!


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I'll put one in for the echo PAS system but have never used the Kombi. Only picked up the PAS-225 since I don't have a lot to maintain or need the heavy-duty tools, but has run like a champ since I picked it up a year or two back.


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

Kombi system here, great multi purpose tool. I'd go with the more powerful motor if you can afford it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

You cannot beat the attachment variety and quality of the Kombi system. If the Stihl specs are to believed, there is no weight penalty for the KM131R vs the KM91r or KM111r. (Why Stihl, WHY?! :lol The only sore spot for the Kombi's is the battery options. The KMA130R is a beast, but it's very expensive and you are limited to either a backpack battery that most of us do not need or a hip-pack battery, both of which tether to the powerhead with a ......... cord. (sigh :? ) The addition of a mid-level battery powerhead with an on-board battery bay would be stellar. C'mon Stihl, are ya listening?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> You cannot beat the attachment variety and quality of the Kombi system.


From a product standpoint, I hear the Echo Bed Redefiner tool is what makes the difference between the two sets of attachments. I think some people complain about the lack of a shield on the Echo sweeper and paddle toosl.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > You cannot beat the attachment variety and quality of the Kombi system.
> ...


I've heard of folks using the Echo blade on the Stihl attachment.


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

anyone else want to weigh in?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I still haven't bought the Echo sweep so can't comment on the lack of a shield. I am planning to get one this year.

The general guidance is to go with whichever brand has the nearest service provider.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Stihl Kombi is what I bought.

Stihl versus Echo is like Chevy versus Ford.

I have owned multiple Stihl tools, and one Echo blower.

The Echo died. I took it to my Stihl & Echo dealer and offered to give it to the service techs for free if they wanted it. They told me no....

I put it into the recycling bin, and bought a Stihl BG-86 blower to replace it. The Echo made it about 15 years, so I was okay with it dying.

But I only buy Stihl products now. I haven't killed one, yet.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Not sure about echo attachments but I just got a KM91r and really like it. The adapters for my rotary scissors were exactly the same as what was needed for my Husqvarna 128


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

I have the Kombi (130, I think, it's the big one). I'm really happy with it; I have a hedge trimmer for it, a brush blade and a string trimmer. It's honestly overpowered for just about all of them, it has tons of umph compared to a standard string trimmer, for example.

No real downsides to speak of other than "it's not cheap".


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

briansemerick said:


> anyone else want to weigh in?


I'll add that Stihl has since introduced an on-board battery equipped pro-grade Kombi, the KMA135R. Still very pricey but apparently they were indeed listening!


----------



## Chuuurles (Nov 23, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> briansemerick said:
> 
> 
> > anyone else want to weigh in?
> ...


I love it, no more gas hands! Plenty of torque...


----------



## briansemerick (Apr 11, 2021)

holy crap on price for that though. $650 just for the head!


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I have used Echo in the past, no complaints. I have the Kombi system now though. Two heads, one for trimmer and one for stick edger so I have a backup if either head has an issue. Using the Stihl oil I get a longer warranty but based on what I have seen so far I wont need it. I also have a handheld blower I never use, the backpack took its place. When I need handheld I use an Ego. If I were starting out, I would pick the one that is easy to get and get service for and priced better. I bought Sthil because I have liked there tools a long time.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I have 2 Kombi heads and a few attachments. I use one for my scissor blade and one for a edger. I also have a bed re-definer, brush cutter, hedge trimmer and I think a few others.

I was one of those guys that had a dedicated tool and am happy I went the route. Honestly I don't think having seperate tols warms them up for optimal usage.


----------

